# Integrated navigation on Murano 2019?



## Stephen73 (Jan 5, 2019)

I was looking forward to getting a Murano 2019 in the SV trim (I absolutely don't want leather seats, which is obligatory with the SL and Platinum trims). 

I just saw a review video on the Murano 2019; the reviewers said the Murano 2019 no longer offers integrated navigation on the S and SV trims; only on the SL and Platinum trims.

No integrated navigation would be a deal breaker for me.

Can anyone please confirm whether the Murano 2019 does not have integrated navigation on the S and SV trims?

Thanks!!


----------



## Adriller (Jun 26, 2017)

It would be a deal breaker for me too. I have a Platinum 2015. I have had a lot of premium cars with and without leather. I had always preferred fabric but with the Murano..... well, the leather is really nice and the best I have had including BMWs, Audis, etc.


----------

